# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Tắt chức năng update tự động của Windows XP

## nguoiloantin

máy nhà mình đã tắt cái autoupdate của win đi rồi thế mà cứ mỗi khi bật mạng lên thì thấy cái du meter báo vẫn đang tải ầm ầm trong khi mình chẳng làm gì cả ? có bạn nào biết tắt hẳn cái autoupdate đó đi ko ?

----------


## longcheng

anh hãy vô run đánh msconfig sẽ hiện ra bảng system configuration utility , trong bảng đó anh chọn thẻ services , trong thẻ đó ở dòng 3 từ dưới đếm lên anh bỏ chọn ô automatic updates , nếu như anh không thích chức năng bảo vệ của windows thì anh bỏ chọn ô security center . là win hết update .

----------


## ghostdarkgs

> máy nhà mình đã tắt cái autoupdate của win đi rồi thế mà cứ mỗi khi bật mạng lên thì thấy cái du meter báo vẫn đang tải ầm ầm trong khi mình chẳng làm gì cả ? có bạn nào biết tắt hẳn cái autoupdate đó đi ko ?


du meter chỉ cho biết có dữ liệu đang tải, biết đâu có phần mềm nào đó đang update, tốt nhất bạn nên cài một chương trình tường lửa để chặn những kết nối ngầm.

----------


## chungcuhanoi

> anh hãy vô run đánh msconfig sẽ hiện ra bảng system configuration utility , trong bảng đó anh chọn thẻ services , trong thẻ đó ở dòng 3 từ dưới đếm lên anh bỏ chọn ô automatic updates , nếu như anh không thích chức năng bảo vệ của windows thì anh bỏ chọn ô security center . là win hết update .


nếu đúng như bác nói là win update thì làm theo cách của levutrunghieu là dc rồi ^^

----------


## duythangtmv

em đã làm theo và đã tắt được,cái này lâu rồi không mò giờ gặp quên phải mò lại hehe...

----------


## tungcleverfood

du meter chỉ cho biết có dữ liệu đang tải, biết đâu có phần mềm nào đó đang update, tốt nhất bạn nên cài một chương trình tường lửa để chặn những kết nối ngầm.

----------

